# Cow Nose Rays in the surf.



## Jrock (Mar 20, 2009)

Only problem was. I DIDN'T have my bow with me!!! We went down PINS to chase sharks. On the way home we kept seeing wings break in the wade gut. We decided to stop and check it. Cow nose rays were everywhere. Some were even beached. We did take some gigs just in case, always do. MAN! I was almost sick that I didnt have my bow. Some of these rays had be at least 30#. Next TIME!!


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice haul, caught one around surfside last year do you use them for shark bait?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome guys. Man that would have been awesome! I shot a few last year. 

They were shark fishing when they saw the rays. I am sure they use them for bait. They are like candy to the sharks.


----------



## Jrock (Mar 20, 2009)

They are considered some of the best shark bait. I've heard of guys from san antonio paying $20 a piece. I think we'll keep these and have bait for the rest of the year.


----------



## kfish85 (May 21, 2008)

I would like to go down there this year sometime any tips for a pure rookie. I have a 1860 and have only fished rivers and lakes any tips would be much appriciated


----------



## Jrock (Mar 20, 2009)

kfish85 said:


> I would like to go down there this year sometime any tips for a pure rookie. I have a 1860 and have only fished rivers and lakes any tips would be much appriciated


Man, I wish did. I've had more experience in the fresh water. However, were taking the Bow fishing boat out tomorrow to hunt some stingray and maybe some black drum. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Jrock said:


> Man, I wish did. I've had more experience in the fresh water. However, were taking the Bow fishing boat out tomorrow to hunt some stingray and maybe some black drum. I'll let you know how it goes.


Did you guys have any luck. I just got into bow hunting about a year ago and I am hooked. Been wanting to check out bowfishing but dont really know much about the gear etc.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Thats AWESOME! I needed one of u guys with me last year when I saw the biggest ray in my life in the surf. Had to be 4 or 5 ft wide and at least 100 pounds. Had huge spines on the back. And it was staring at me. Freaked me out! I didnt know they were thick like that.


----------



## chabass (Jun 10, 2010)

*rays*

Can you eat those things ?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

chabass said:


> Can you eat those things ?


I've done it before and I'll do it again. Not as good as some of the other species, but definitely not bad.


----------

